# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Marc Dauer, MD- 1592 Grafts FUE

## Marc Dauer, MD

Greetings,

This patient of mine received 1592 grafts harvested via FUE to the frontal scalp. The results are shown after 8 months so the patient should see some increased cosmetic density over the next 3-5 months as the hairs thicken in caliber. 
The patient is thrilled with his results at present.

For more information

www.MDNewHair.com

----------

